# Prickly situation



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Surprised he would even come out with the Urchin above him.
Originally I was going to put this Urchin in my 180 to hopefully eat these tiny clove polyps covering much of my rock. I decided it wasn't worth the risk and stuck him in my garden eel tank. Has gotten gigantic.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Andrew ... what is it that you don't have from your collections ...? 

How tiny is the garden eel? He/she is sure cute!


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh there's lots trust me.. 

This is the weird stuff tank. First the cuttlefish, then cuttlefish round 2, then octopus, then octopus round 2 and now the garden eels. I think I am probably going to phase them out. I have 4 left, I peaked at around 8, but I've been keeping them for about 4 years. Not the easiest to keep but not the hardest. They are just extremely shy which is why I was surprised this guy came out. They are thinner then a pencil and maybe 6-8" long. They never leave the sand so its hard to say if they have grown.


----------

